# Antler point definition



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

How do you measure an antler point? Looking in the hunting guide it says 1" in length, what to what for measurement?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I don't think a CO would try to measure like a scorer would, but how to measure a point for CBM, P&Y, or B&C can be found with a Google search. 
Good question, I am pretty sure a lot of points that are counted to make a rack legal are less than 1".

L & O


----------



## buckless yooper (Dec 23, 2010)

Was told if you could hang a ring on it, it counts as a point, if that helps. Don't know exactly the measuring way


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

Is that from any Michigan rules or digests?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

buckless yooper said:


> Was told if you could hang a ring on it, it counts as a point, if that helps. Don't know exactly the measuring way


If it looks like a point to you, then it's a point! Forget all that B&C and Pope and Young stuff.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I would measure it similarly to the way it is shown in the diagram. That is, if I needed to measure it.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

The problem with your answer is it would be your interpretation versus mine. The question is why can the MDNR give a description on how to measure a fish for length down to an 1/8th inch but they fail to describe in any way as to how one might attempt to accurately measure an antler point within an inch.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

minnow said:


> The problem with your answer is it would be your interpretation versus mine. The question is why can the MDNR give a description on how to measure a fish for length down to an 1/8th inch but they fail to describe in any way as to how one might attempt to accurately measure an antler point within an inch.



That's a good question for wildlife division and the NRC. I'll do some digging around in the WCO.

Out of curiosity, what's your interpretation,


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I think this is pretty much the accepted way to measure....











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

dead short said:


> I think this is pretty much the accepted way to measure....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. That's better than the photo I posted. Deleted my post.

L & O


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

dead short said:


> I think this is pretty much the accepted way to measure....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooops typo CBM
Lets measure a point like CBM measures a spur. Along the curve.

That is longer LOL


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

multibeard said:


> Lets measure a point like BM measures a spur. Along the curve.
> 
> That is longer LOL


Points are measured along the curve, if they curve.
BM ?? Buckmasters ? They score turkeys too ?

L & O


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

Dead short, my interpretation is like the guide says, at least an inch. Whatever it takes to get it until it's defined.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

minnow said:


> Dead short, my interpretation is like the guide says, at least an inch. Whatever it takes to get it until it's defined.



Let us know how you and your lawyer make out in court. It will be an interesting read.


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

I was always told from center of the beam. I've never been in a situation that it mattered. We shoot only bucks with at least 3 on one side, if it's questionable, don't shoot.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Illgodownintheswamp said:


> I was always told from center of the beam.
> .......


The person who told you that was incorrect. Now that you know the correct way to measure, you can clear that up with your hunting group.

L & O


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> The person who told you that was incorrect. Now that you know the correct way to measure, you can clear that up with your hunting group.
> 
> L & O


Being you are the resident expert in dissecting the full explanation of antler measurement in the MDNR hunting digest, IF I ever go to court and or need a lawyer I will be sure to contact you. Thanks for clarifying for everyone how to correctly measure it as you read it in the digest.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

This is how "point" is defined in statute for michigan....refer to the picture posted earlier. 

(10) As used in this section, "point" means a projection on the antler of a white-tailed deer that is at least 1 inch long as measured from its tip to the nearest edge of the antler beam.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

dead short said:


> This is how "point" is defined in statute for michigan....refer to the picture posted earlier.
> 
> (10) As used in this section, "point" means a projection on the antler of a white-tailed deer that is at least 1 inch long as measured from its tip to the nearest edge of the antler beam.


I actually can see this ending up in a court case some day. With the new poaching regulation attaching $450 to $500 per point fine for a poached deer, suppose there was a huge non typical with 4-5-6?? if these points that amounted to several thousand dollars in extra penalty? I can easily see the DNR arguing it was a point and the defendant arguing it wasn't. With fines potentially amounting to $10k, or more, it would be worth it for the defendant to fight it. 

I believe some states with a similar law use B&C as a standard for fining purposes. It would be easier and more defined if they were to use a scoring standard, then it removes all doubt.


----------

